# Looking for D-Rock



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone got a line on him ?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

did u try the d-phone


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> did u try the d-phone


 I swear! :laughing::laughing: That was funny!:yes:


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> did u try the d-phone


I did .... Forgot I had it :thumbup: D-Rock is kicking ass in NYC ...


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow SS ...I see they gave you a Raise in Rank :thumbup1:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Stormy_Ny said:


> Wow SS ...I see they gave you a Raise in Rank :thumbup1:


Congratulations silver stilts, your now a "SUPER" moderator:thumbup:

and I never even noticed:blink:, when did that happen

The super "SS":whistling2:


----------

